# First NonTheist Billboard



## Scott (Oct 2, 2007)

First-Ever Nontheist Billboard Goes Up Tuesday


----------



## Answerman (Oct 2, 2007)

I have no problem with the message "Beware of Dogma", but I doubt that they would be consistent and apply this criterion to their own system of thought. I have been wary of their dogma and the dogma that comes out of the government schools and the syndicated media for many years now. What a great springboard to spark up a conversation.


----------



## Theogenes (Oct 2, 2007)

This billboard is an indicator of our anti-truth culture. In past centuries it would have said "Beware of _______'s Dogma". Now it just says to beware of dogma period. Of course, they don't think they're dogmatic in their atheistic beliefs and only religious people are dogmatic. But as believers in Truth we better be dogmatic otherwise it shows our unbelief in what we say is Truth. Will we be persecuted for it-you bet! But we'll be blessed for it.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Oct 2, 2007)

It's postmodernism run amok.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 2, 2007)

First billboard ever??? Talk about arrogant pride! There were lots of atheistic billboards in the 60s. I remember one near Missoula MT: "Trust gold, not god." It was put up by so-called objectivists, I think.

One thing about postmodern culture. It forgets everything that happened longer than 5 years ago.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Oct 2, 2007)

How dogmatic of them to tell us so unwaveringly to beware of dogmas.

I should prefer a bill-board that reads simply "Beware of Nincompoops".


----------

